# Recent PC pens with Photo copy transfers



## jbmauser (Jul 8, 2010)

Here are some recent slimline PC pens.  Two are first time experiments that took a few runs at it with results.  I wanted to make a pencil with music.  The procedure is to photocopy what you want to scale after first reversing the image.  (This occurred to me at the last minute)  once the PC is wrapped tightly the blank (tube) is held under cool running water and with soft finger persuasion the paper is dissolved and washed away leaving the photo copy ink behind.  Bake and assemble.  A coat of wipe on urethane gives it a light golden tone  I wanted a aged paper look.  The black pen bottom is turned Corian the thin brass center band was turned on my small metal lathe. The pencil is for a Music Director and the other is for a lifelong Thespian.  Also getting further into making canes, PC can be somewhat addictive.  The one wood pen that slipped into the mix is an Australian Cypress from a free wood floor sample from Home Depot.  Love those little free Squares. I hope they are not listening 8*).....  JB


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 8, 2010)

Great stuff.  Image transfers can become very addicting!


----------



## CSue (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, John, it looks like you are having way too much fun there!

Very nice pens.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 9, 2010)

Super lookin writing instruments. BZ


----------



## snyiper (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow awesome I need to learn more about image transfers.


----------



## corian king (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice pens Sir! I think I would like to try that transfer thing myself one day.If I was to decide to do it would you be kind enough to give me some pointers?
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## jbmauser (Jul 9, 2010)

Not a problem, be happy to help.  I can tell you 3 maybe 4 ways not to do it and one that seemed to yield a decent result.  The interesting thing about the music pens is that you feel the music lines in you fingers.  I thought this was a major flaw but as my test group (all women) picked up the pen after a moment they all smiled as they felt the lines raised just a bit.  They liked the feel and all smiled.  Guy brain vs. Gal brain I guess and since it is going to a Gal it is good to go.  I was ready to strip the tube and start again.  One woman who "tested" the feel has put in an order for one for her music teacher.  JB


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 9, 2010)

Good stuff there, John.  That music one is very cool and the PC collection looks great too.


----------



## stevers (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice stuff. Interesting technique.


----------



## DaveConrad (Jul 14, 2010)

*Great idea*

You really have your thinking cap on. The pens look great and what a wonderful idea. I recently bought some water slide transfer paper from Ebay but I haven't tried transferring images to my pens yet. I have seen some beautiful stuff done that way. 

Thanks for sharing




jbmauser said:


> Here are some recent slimline PC pens.  Two are first time experiments that took a few runs at it with results.  I wanted to make a pencil with music.  The procedure is to photocopy what you want to scale after first reversing the image.  (This occurred to me at the last minute)  once the PC is wrapped tightly the blank (tube) is held under cool running water and with soft finger persuasion the paper is dissolved and washed away leaving the photo copy ink behind.  Bake and assemble.  A coat of wipe on urethane gives it a light golden tone  I wanted a aged paper look.  The black pen bottom is turned Corian the thin brass center band was turned on my small metal lathe. The pencil is for a Music Director and the other is for a lifelong Thespian.  Also getting further into making canes, PC can be somewhat addictive.  The one wood pen that slipped into the mix is an Australian Cypress from a free wood floor sample from Home Depot.  Love those little free Squares. I hope they are not listening 8*).....  JB


----------

